# Do I have Gyno?



## StartingOut1 (Feb 14, 2014)

So I've been doing alot of reading up recently but I still don't know where I'm at, I appreciate your time reading.

Info:

20 Years

6ft4"

12st

Bodyfat= 14%

Before I starting gym I was 13 stone, But after going to the gym for four months with cardio/weights and diet I have lost a stone. Any fat on my body seems to be in my belly and chest. When I'm sat down i can grab a big handful of flab in my stomach. I have noticed some improvements in my chest but not where near as much as i thought.

I know there are some experienced heads out there so I was wondering if anyone has any opinions, I think the puffy nipples make them look twice as big as the really are but I know they only reduce when the moobs reduce?

With lifting I can bench 20kg and 16's on incline (Dumbells 20 kg on each arm), I can feel muscle building nicley behind the fat I just don't know what to do.

Do I need a doctor or just hard work?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you know what gyno is?


----------



## StartingOut1 (Feb 14, 2014)

The female breast tissue?

I've battles with moobs since i was 14 and never been massively over weight at all.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes I see what you mean,keep up the weights,the lack of muscle is what is making you think you have gyno issues.Looks like you don't eat enough either.Shed some light on your diet and how you train


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't know about gyno, but you look seriously underweight to the point of being malnourished.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is not gyno.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like pseudogyno, i.e. fat.

Eat more and lift more.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

6.4ft, 12 stone at 14% body fat? Your issue isn't gyno, it's having next to zero muscle mass at all.

What ever your eating, add another 3000 cals onto it and lift heavy. That will clear it up


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You may have ardieclarkie?


----------



## j.k22 (May 20, 2010)

IMO There is a very high chance that's gyno.

I'd ask my GP to set me up an appointment with an endocrinologist in your case.

does it bother you during day to day life (i.e. rubbing on Tshirts ect)?


----------



## StartingOut1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I was 13 stone which I thought was healthy But i was really sick of moobs, I've lost a stone and although they have gone down I thought after loosing a stone i thought they would be gone! I have next to no muscle on my body, But I try to do more cardio at the gym over weights as i want to bun fat to get rid of my moobs.

No issues during the day with rubbing or anything.

Diet wise: Fruit Breakfast, Salad at dinner, Veg and protein for tea which has helped me to loose a stone along with cardio.

I don't want to eat more, to then put anything back onto my chest, Does anyone have any advice for diet or gym, if you all do think it is 'pseudogyno'

Do I need a doctor then?

Thanks for the help really appreaciate it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Eat a good clean diet with plenty of meat, veg, rice, oats and eggs and train with weights 3 times a week. Focus on compound exercises like squats, deadlifts, dips, bench and bent rows. These exercises will stimulate a lot of muscle growth and the food will help your muscles grow. On the days you don't lift weights do some light cardio if you wish but this may slow your muscle building. You may have lost a stone but where has this weight come from ? If you do heavy resistance training as well as cardio you stand a better chance of cutting body fat but not loosing muscle.

If you are worried about your chest then go see your GP to put your mind at rest but to me it just looks like fat, but I'm no expert.


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

As said above good diet and training will more than likely sort you out

Listen to what your been told on here its all good info

good luck with it


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

If that's gyno then I'll swap it for my gyno anyday.

Deffo just fat, get training that chest an it'll disappear.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Not eating enough is reversing what you are trying to achieve..Your body is in starvation mode and will automatically store fat reserves,you are by what I can see doing the opposite to requirements..

Carry on doing cardio and eating like a 9 year old and your chest will be a loose skin hanging round your knees.


----------



## StartingOut1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the info! So do you reckon I should stop the cardio just about fully and concrentrate eating a good diet and lifting weights?

Thanks for all the info guys really helping me out! I've obviously been doing it wrong for the last 4 months which is why I've not seen any improvements.

Really is a relief most of you don't think it's gyno.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Its just puffy nipples mate not gyno, i would bulk over the next year or so then cut down and they should go, also you look pretty young, quite a few kids/teens have it but it usually goes in mid/early 20's. But like i said get some muscle on you and then cut down and it should help a lot with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

funkypigeon said:


> Its just puffy nipples mate not gyno, i would bulk over the next year or so then cut down and they should go, also you look pretty young, quite a few kids/teens have it but it usually goes in mid/early 20's. But like i said get some muscle on you and then cut down and it should help a lot with it.


This ^^^ a lot of teens get pre pubescent gyno and 99% if not higher have it disappear.

Sadly I've had mine since I was 13.

Mine will never go unless I have surgery, I've had more letro then most people have had smarties.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> This ^^^ a lot of teens get pre pubescent gyno and 99% if not higher have it disappear.
> 
> Sadly I've had mine since I was 13.
> 
> Mine will never go unless I have surgery, I've had more letro then most people have had smarties.


Same here mate, but im around 16-18%BF. did you notice any reduction when you lean out? Ive also heard some people cutting out gluten and it helps to reduce it a bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

funkypigeon said:


> Same here mate, but im around 16-18%BF. did you notice any reduction when you lean out? Ive also heard some people cutting out gluten and it helps to reduce it a bit.


I'm maybe 15% now an its no better. I hold a lot of fat around pics though so its a double whammy for me 

Hope to get to around 12ish in the summer so will see then.

I have to be honest when I'm cold my chest looks amazing but any warmth whatsoever and out comes the puff nips on top of the gyno.


----------



## StartingOut1 (Feb 14, 2014)

So you think I should bulk for a while and then cut? All I'll do is google bulking for begginers and that should give me a good starting point I'm guessing?

I'm 20 years of age btw.


----------



## StartingOut1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe not, so much differnet info on google, Could anyone maybe give me the blueprints of what I need to do to sort this out once and for all, i.e Diet and training, I'm going to be going to the gym 4 times a week, without cardio apart from warm up.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Eat a lot more and lift weights, cut down on the cardio


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bit of a bump here but I am unsure if ive got slight gyno..or not. Have been on cruise dose for 7 weeks now










Whats peoples opinions


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

StartingOut1 said:


> So I've been doing alot of reading up recently but I still don't know where I'm at, I appreciate your time reading.
> 
> Info:
> 
> ...


Yeah bro mild gyno tamoxifen 20mg 12 weeks or raloxifene 60mg 12 weeks.

Mix of underdeveloped pecs, fatty tissue and gland. Incline press/flys and lower bf% is your friend.

Before medication try to get 10% BF. To reevaluate but 95% sure mild gyno


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

darren.1987 said:


> Bit of a bump here but I am unsure if ive got slight gyno..or not. Have been on cruise dose for 7 weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks totally fine mate.


----------



## clh (Apr 24, 2014)

ive got gyno , ive been 12 stone ive been near 18 stone im know aboyt 14.5 stone . regardless the man tits stay . the drs ive spoken to 3 times , one practically laughed in my face , one agreed told me to lose weight , one had a feel up agreed it was defo gyno and the only chance i had was private not nhs . i looked into it about 3 to 5k !!!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

clh said:


> ive got gyno , ive been 12 stone ive been near 18 stone im know aboyt 14.5 stone . regardless the man tits stay . the drs ive spoken to 3 times , one practically laughed in my face , one agreed told me to lose weight , one had a feel up agreed it was defo gyno and the only chance i had was private not nhs . i looked into it about 3 to 5k !!!


Under 2k abroad mate


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

darren.1987 said:


> Bit of a bump here but I am unsure if ive got slight gyno..or not. Have been on cruise dose for 7 weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant really tell from that picture mate too dark, looks okay in that photo


----------

